# Too much red on mapping, Lowrance



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

I finally figured out how to get my plotted and saved trails to show up on my Mapcreate master map(copy/paste). The resulting red bread crumb trail has too many straight segments not following the path. Is this because I haven't put down enough points so that then w/o the frequent "breaks" it happens? 
Making sure I don't activate the plotting til I get to my start point I still end up with direct paths to points south near my home. All this ends up with a lot of clutter unrelated to my actual routes taken, messing up the map. ??


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

look under your gps setup page and check and see if your track smoothing is checked


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanx, it was not. How familiar are you with the Lowrance setup?
I have a recorded trail that is in green rather than my usual magenta, despite never dedicating one to green. 
Why would straight lines from home to de nort' show up if I hadn't started activating the plotting til I got there?


----------

